# Hay Vs Shredded paper?



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Sooooo, I just got my first Mice after a long break from breeding. Thanks once again to that lovely lady (she knows who she is).

I had always used shredded paper as bedding, but decided to give hay a go as it's nice and natural.
I am aware that hay can carry Mites and other little nasties, and also heard that microwaving the hay before use makes it safe. I tried this.............

Thought you'd all get a kick out of the fact that this was not one of my better ideas!

I became alarmed when I smelled burning, and, as I opened the microwave door my fears were confirmed as smoke POURED out and I could see that the hay had ignited  
THE SMELL!!

My whole house stinks, even now, hours later!!

Apparently 10 minutes is too long :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Note to myself: If you try this use a covered container as that may prevent a conflagration.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Heh heh heh - sorry to laugh but that is the sort of thing I would do myself - I wonder if we are related.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

.......No Comment........................................................ :roll:

Tried this myself lets just say i didnt do it again


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Good to know I'm not alone in my misfortune Mark 

And jo65, yes we could well be related......do you have 11 fingers, and oversized head and webbed feet like me :lol:


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think we could be distantly related - I have an oversized body and slight webbing of the fingers. As for my head - the lights are on but nobody's home! LOL


----------

